# Gaining mass ASAP!!!



## WRX3331466867941 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

Been away for a while now, injured myself approx 3 months ago which meant i could'nt train. After a couple of weeks i fell out of my diet & started eating anything/anytime. Should of really been doing light weight etc but ive not done anything at all. Ive lost alot of muscle mass & im guessing alot of strength too. Im 6'6" & was 17st 5 at my peak, benching 130kg! Im now ready (mentally & physically) to start training full time again, weighed myself yesterday and im 16st 4 (devastated).

I now want to gain the weight back ASAP as i know if i have the weight i'll turn it into muscle mass in now time!

What's the best way to do this? Is there an extreme weight gain diet or something i can jump on till i get back to my ideal weight.

Cheers in advance guys

Marc


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

just lift heavy weights dude, simple...... muscle memory will have your weight back to where it was in no time..


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't worry muscle memory will see you alright. That and you know what works for you. I was off training two years and got back fairly quick. I lost a stone and half and increased my waist size by 3 inches my chest was also 3 inches smaller so i looked like a fat man. 4 months in my waist was 32 inches again. Been bulking six weeks and the size is coming back and my strength in the lower body is getting near as good but upper body is no where near but my shoulder is holding me back.


----------



## WRX3331466867941 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheers guys,

Got back in yesterday for the first time, was in for an hour

& did back & legs! It was hard work but i felt really good afterwards:clap2:

also back on a proper diet!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no such thing as quick mate


----------

